# Going OTA but with some issues (antenna recs please)



## CalGal

Currently have Directv but are ditching it for OTA and Roku with Netflix and HuluPlus.

I have gone to Antennaweb to check out how far the stations are from my house, etc....most are 20 miles away and most are due north. 

However, we are surrounded by high trees, which I think is part of our problem.

I bought an antenna (indoor) and tried it out on one of my TVs and it just keeps going in and out and driving us crazy. It also doesn't get several channels.

We are realizing we probably will need a rooftop antenna or two, but here is my concern:

What if it doesn't work? They aren't returnable and I can't figure out which one might work best, or does it matter, are they all fairly similar?


Thanks,

Dawn


----------



## Jim5506

I find TVFool.com more accurate than Antennaweb, but it would bemore helpful for us if you would eother post your TVFool report or give us your LAT/LON or home address so we can advise you on the type and size of antenna recommended.

You will find that an outdoor antenna is much better than an indoor one since everything in the house including you distorts the signal as it passes through.

How many TV's do you need to power with the antenna, how far are they from your intended antenna mounting position?

It appears that Charlotte, NC has all stations on the UHF band except for PBS WTVI-DT 42.1 which is on real chanel 11, but there is another PBS station available WUNG 58.1 on RF channel 44.

I am assuming (probably improperly so) that you are in downtown Charlotte. So from there you have MY Network, CW network NBC and CBS are northwest of downtown while Both PBS stations, FOX and ABC are ENE of downtown. All stations are less than or right at 20 miles from downtown Charlotte, so a moderately sized UHF only outdoor antenna should get you 8 to 10 channels, even if they are in different directions, that can be dealt with when we get your exact location.

If you are further out and behind a hill we cannot know that until we have your exact location.

WAG, but I'd start with a 2 bay cat whiskers type antenna mounted 25-35 ft above ground level and see how many stations that gets you , they are under $50.

I've gone about as far as I can go!


----------



## tampa8

Just going on experience, if you can almost get the channels with an indoor antenna, an outdoor one mounted on the roof or eve will almost certainly get them. You can also add an amplifier if needed. Also be sure to try different locations before mounting it. A matter of a few feet, or even sometimes inches can make a difference in signal strength.


----------



## SayWhat?

If you're on your own property and don't have to worry about HOA rules, get as high as you can. Try to get above the trees if possible. There are ways to get a tower/mast up to 40' or 50' above ground that aren't too expensive.

From there, it's all about the antenna itself. If your stations are all in one frequency band you may be better off. Most markets aren't.

I need to try and get up another 10-15' if possible and maybe change antennas again. I've got a plan worked out, but it will take some effort to pull it off.


----------



## trh

SayWhat? said:


> If you're on your own property and don't have to worry about HOA rules, get as high as you can.


OTARD does cover you if you're putting up an antenna for local channels and not going more than 12' above your roof line. Same exclusive use provisions apply if you are in an apartment/condo.


----------



## Jim5506

Still need that location!


----------



## trh

CalGal (Dawn) may not feel comfortable posting her address here. I wouldn't. Can she just go to TVFool.com, enter her information on that site and then copy the table here so you can help her better?


----------



## Garyunc

This is a new indoor antenna that seems to work better than a lot of them. I would at least mount it upstairs or even better in the attic.
http://gomohu.com/free tv - television antennas.html

I have this antenna that works well for me in the window of my attic. 
http://www.amazon.com/Channel-Maste...?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1307208487&sr=1-11


----------



## Doug Higley

MOHU works for me too...only UHF though. (Not worth a hoot with Hi-V.)

They will also TAKE it back without a problem and refund.
Nice folks.


----------



## CalGal

Hey guys, sorry, just getting back to this. I will post my report (not my address) soon.

I live about 20 miles due South of downtown Charlotte, in Union County. We do live on a hill and have very high trees! No HOA!

We also have 3 stories (basement, main floor and 2nd floor). We have a TV on each level. Not sure if that matters.

I have a Mohu here right now, that is the one that isn't working.

HOWEVER, I dug out the Terk we have that I thought would get the same reception and it works MUCH better with an amplifier (HDTVa model.)

I plan to take it to the other TVs tomorrow and see if it works as well. I don't think it will work in the basement  but it should work on the 2nd floor.

We haven't completely ditched Satellite yet, but as fate would have it, the main floor's DVR through DTV bit the dust this week and another one is having some issues. 

Our contract is up, but they gave us some added free time so we are waiting for that to end before cutting the cord completely.

Anyway, off to the website to see.

THANK YOU!

Dawn


----------



## CalGal

Is this the report?

http://www.tvfool.com/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29&q=id=2193185de817dc


----------



## CalGal

Oh, someone else recommended the channel master to me too.

So, this goes in my attic (or rooftop) and then I can run the cables through my current cable lines if hooked up properly at the main box?

How many TVs can be hooked up to it? Does it lose some picture quality with too many TVs?

Dawn



Garyunc said:


> This is a new indoor antenna that seems to work better than a lot of them. I would at least mount it upstairs or even better in the attic.
> http://gomohu.com/free tv - television antennas.html
> 
> I have this antenna that works well for me in the window of my attic.
> http://www.amazon.com/Channel-Maste...?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1307208487&sr=1-11


----------



## SayWhat?

> How many TVs can be hooked up to it? _Does it lose some picture quality with too many TVs?_


Not if you use the proper splitter/distributor.


----------



## scooper

Yes - that's the report.

Antenna - I'd go on the roof, and point it at 355 degrees magnetic. I'm using an older version of that model, and my reception area is about the same. I also have a VHF specific antenna for my channel 11.

As far as distribution - a pre-amp with a 3/4 way splitter, or a proper distribution amp , should ensure an adequate signal to all TVs. With digital - you either get it or you don't - as long as there is adequate signal to the TV's tuner - you'll get a perfect picture. 

For the distribution - do it as a homerun setup - a cable going to each TV, each starting at the splitter / distribution amp.


----------



## SayWhat?

> With digital - you either get it or you don't - as long as there is adequate signal to the TV's tuner - you'll get a perfect picture.


However, all TV tuners are not created equal unfortunately. A signal good enough for one tuner may not be good enough for another, so you may have a perfect signal on one TV and pixelization on the next.


----------



## scooper

SayWhat? said:


> However, all TV tuners are not created equal unfortunately. A signal good enough for one tuner may not be good enough for another, so you may have a perfect signal on one TV and pixelization on the next.


Absolutely. This was definately a topic of conversation while the CECBs were being pushed out, and even now - I'd generally say that the newer the TV - the better tuner it will probably have.


----------



## CalGal

Thank you!~

I took the Terk HDTVa upstairs too and it seems to work perfectly on our upstairs TV. I ended up getting 17 different channels chrystal clear. I ran the channels again on the Mohu just to be sure it wasn't getting the channels clearly and sure enough, it pixelated and went in and out on several channels. So, I will indeed be returning that one.

We will still be getting a rooftop as the basement gets nothing at the moment.

Dawn


----------



## Jim5506

Most of your stations are at 320 degrees and a 14-17 degrees, about a 55-60 degree spread.

This presents a dilemma, because the stronger an antenna you use, the more directional it is, but you then may lose one group or the other.

Sounds like your TERK might do for you especially if you put it on the roof.

Otherwise, as a WAG, I'd get a Channel Master 4221 2 bay antenna and attach a CM 7777 pre-amp to it pointing it between the two groups of stations (about 350 degrees).

Mount it on the roof with a tripod mount, then run the coax down to a three way splitter to my TV's.

The splitter and the antenna direction should keep you from overloading the tuners and with the 7777 if you do not get PBS channel 11, you can add a small VHF antenna to your mast and use the seperate UHF/VHF inputs on the 7777 to join in the vhf antenna.


----------



## CalGal

Thank you. Yes, there is a bit of a degree difference.

I don't think the Terk is meant to be used outdoors. It is just something I had on hand (found it yard sale-ing for $5 and thought I would give it a go.)

Our problem is really only the basement, where we have no windows but do have an entertainment/media area.

The two upstairs seem fine with a small antenna like the Terk connected.

Dawn



Jim5506 said:


> Most of your stations are at 320 degrees and a 14-17 degrees, about a 55-60 degree spread.
> 
> This presents a dilemma, because the stronger an antenna you use, the more directional it is, but you then may lose one group or the other.
> 
> Sounds like your TERK might do for you especially if you put it on the roof.
> 
> Otherwise, as a WAG, I'd get a Channel Master 4221 2 bay antenna and attach a CM 7777 pre-amp to it pointing it between the two groups of stations (about 350 degrees).
> 
> Mount it on the roof with a tripod mount, then run the coax down to a three way splitter to my TV's.
> 
> The splitter and the antenna direction should keep you from overloading the tuners and with the 7777 if you do not get PBS channel 11, you can add a small VHF antenna to your mast and use the seperate UHF/VHF inputs on the 7777 to join in the vhf antenna.


----------

